# Vacuum pump



## darklight (Sep 22, 2005)

Is it possible to use a hand vacuum pump in the syringe filters? I think i've read somewhere that is possible to do filtration with it.. how is it done?
As far as i know, i can only imagine using them in the stericups!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 22, 2005)

Buy stericups instead if you want to vacuum filter.


----------



## darklight (Sep 23, 2005)

Thought about that, but I'm only doing small batches of different compounds for now. And minimum stericups I can get is 150ml $12, and that becames a bit expensive since I don't wanna mix the coumpounds! Though that initially, but is better not to stick to mixed compounds...
And I'm just tired of pushing that damn plunger....

I know that pumps are used with syringe filters, but I'm not sure how is it mounted!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2005)

You would have to have a vial/dump in between with vacuum hookups. Otherwise obviously you'd suck it right into your pump, which does you no good. Those filters are not made for high pressure either, I've blown one out myself. Stericups are rated to around 29psi or something thereabouts.


----------



## darklight (Sep 23, 2005)

But you attach the needles to the connectors? The only way that crosses my mind, is sticking a needle in the vial and connect them to the pump, and with another needle attach the filter and syringe or suck it right from the beaker.. is something like this?
The pump have a pressure gauge, and the syringe filters hold something like 10.5 bar (150 psig) wich is low, but i think i could be handled with the gauge!

If it wasn't the cost for each low volume filtration i would obvsioully go with the stericups... but for now i have to stay a bit on most low cost possible! 
I can't find any stericups less than 150ml, and I doubt they exist.... But i'm also getting crazy pushing the plunger that damn long time...


----------

